# Please let us delete and edit our old posts



## deprave (May 31, 2010)

Please for the love of god let us delete our old posts and threads at least for our own safety, I know I am legal in my state but if I had the feds on me Id be deleting my post here with a quickness and also I cant even edit my old post to fix spelling errors and touch it up to make it look better.....

For our own security and safety we need to be able to delete our posts.

For forum functionaillity and to keep the forums clean and easy to read we need to be able to edit our posts (also to update outdated information)


----------



## thizz13 (May 31, 2010)

I think it's a pretty good idea I don't see much negative about it


----------



## deprave (May 31, 2010)

yea + I make stupid spontanous posts sometimes that are pointless and redundant and I wish I could delete em lol


----------



## RANDUMpurple (Jun 2, 2010)

wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## W Dragon (Jun 2, 2010)

definately agree 100% safety is an issue that shouldn't be ignored


----------



## jrinlv (Jun 4, 2010)

deaf ears my friend


I'm pretty sure you can delete you account if you are a paying member, FYI


----------



## deprave (Jun 4, 2010)

jrinlv said:


> deaf ears my friend
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can delete you account if you are a paying member, FYI


 yea except you cant become a paying member right now I already tried to do that but what about everyone else


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 6, 2010)

This place has really gone to crap regarding layout, navigation, posting flexibility and the fact that the thread starter can't edit his own posts really is lame. If I didn't have so much invested in time and some big sticky threads, I'd be gone in a heartbeat. I don't much feel like posting anymore and I'm sure there has been a huge loss in on line activity.

UB


----------



## rowlman (Jun 16, 2010)

lol I just spent the last hour trying to delete my old posts. then I came here to find everyone else thinking the same thing... enuff said I agree with you all see ya


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 17, 2010)

agreed. not being able to edit/delete my threads is ridiculous.


----------



## deprave (Jun 17, 2010)

does anyone know if this is a bug or is this the way its supposed to work?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

deprave said:


> does anyone know if this is a bug or is this the way its supposed to work?


It's an admin policy.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 18, 2010)

yep its bullshit if ya bring it ya should be able to take with ya
i think if ya gonna get fucked by the feds or something even trivial they should let ya have ya words back, at least let ya pull ya pics


----------



## abefroman35 (Jun 18, 2010)

YES! PLEASE!!! 

shit i am willing to pay for the elite rolling society BUT I CAN'T EVEN PAY FOR IT!

we MUST be allowed to delete certain posts which we have so ignorantly threaded.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jun 18, 2010)

I completely agree, How would we go about telling RIU? Or is it way bigger than us to do anything about?


----------



## dannb (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey UncleBen, 
I'm new to this site and I find the information that you provide to be very helpful. I love reading your posts. Is there another site that you have posted on previously that I could check out? Thanks for sharing your invaluable experience to those of that have been walking around with blinders on.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 19, 2010)

dannb said:


> Hey UncleBen,
> I'm new to this site and I find the information that you provide to be very helpful. I love reading your posts. Is there another site that you have posted on previously that I could check out? Thanks for sharing your invaluable experience to those of that have been walking around with blinders on.


Thanks for the kind words, but all the sites I've posted at over the years are now defunct, and that's about 6. OverGrow was probably the biggest. Seems like cannabis forums don't last too long.


----------



## CONNISSUER (Jun 19, 2010)

same here man.. i wish riu wud do this


----------



## abefroman35 (Jun 19, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but all the sites I've posted at over the years are now defunct, and that's about 6. OverGrow was probably the biggest. Seems like cannabis forums don't last too long.


i wonder "why" exactly this is???

security measures? interference?


----------



## riddleme (Jun 19, 2010)

it's about traffic and ad sales, site shows over 200,000 members with only 10% active

simple internet marketing 101


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 20, 2010)

many users come and go that the nature of these kind of sites


----------

